# I hope i didn't make a mistake.........



## S4 Rookie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok I'm new to this whole euro world and I do must say I'm quite impressed. I currently own a nogaro blue 2001.5 S4. The mods that have been done since I've had it are MTM stg2, piggie pipes, cat back exhaust, Borg Warner ko4's. Now the reason why I'm thinking I made a mistake is cuz I did all this mods on the car and it already has 155k miles yet the water pump and timing belt have also been done. I know its all going to be in how I drive it and needless to say I just hope I didnt make a mistake getting all this done and come to find out the factory stock internals cant handle it......... What all you guys think? Could I get some opinions on this........


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

all depends on how the car was treated within that time really...my car has 270000km's on it...its been chipped for over 50 000k'ms and i bought the car from a vw audi tech...my car was maintained to the tits...oil changes whenever the guy got bored at work...everything is mint on the car...
these motors are pretty darn tough...look at it this way...even if you blow a motor...just build it to handle crazy amounts of boost...if something breaks just always look on the bright side of things!!


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (DubLuv11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubLuv11* »_all depends on how the car was treated within that time really...
.if something breaks just always look on the bright side of things!!

TRUTH x million 

History is the most important thing with these cars, and they will go forever if treated right. Then if something does break, just upgrade whatever broke.


----------

